# Panterra ATV's



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guy's, new ATV available called Panterra. Any feedback on these machine's yet?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Never heard of em'. Got a linky?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

canadian?
http://www.panterramotors.ca/

something still tells me china imports.


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Yup Canadian, based out of Saskatchewan. Prices seem good. Wife wants a new machine, but she only comes out 3 or 4 times a year. Would like to buy her a big brand, but maybe something cheaper would get her through.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jedi.mike said:


> Yup Canadian, based out of Saskatchewan. Prices seem good. Wife wants a new machine, but she only comes out 3 or 4 times a year. Would like to buy her a big brand, but maybe something cheaper would get her through.


Find her something used. I sold my 07 brute b/c I never get to go ride anywhere good anymore but it was still costing me $$$ every month. Sold it, picking up something used for cheap.


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice 425, just picked up a 2007 Can-am for the same price! Good call!


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

they kind of look like yamahas ,if i were u i wouldent get something used


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

UTV looks a lot like a Rhino!

China!
http://www.diytrade.com/china/4/products-list/0-s-c-1.html?qs=Pantera+UTV&qc=prd&ns=1


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

phreebsd said:


> canadian?
> http://www.panterramotors.ca/
> 
> something still tells me china imports.


It do smell of china !


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they look just like a yammer hammer for sure.


----------



## poporider2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

look like something that if it messed up you could never find the parts for !


----------

